# Looking To Adopt 2



## trucker (Apr 20, 2008)

I am looking to adopt two ratties soon, preferably young and socialized. As I am a trucker I am constantly traveling and cover most of the country at various times.

I am currently in Montana on my way to Idaho for Monday (weather permitting) and as I run out of Wisconsin will likely be heading back that way this week. I live in Florida and know I'll be heading in that direction the first full week in May.

I'll update my location(s) and directions of travel as needed to set something up.


----------



## Kellye (Apr 25, 2008)

Are you looking for the rats to go WITH you in the truck or are you going to take them home and play with them only when you are there? If you are only going to play with them when you are home it wont matter if they are socialized because they wouldn't stay that way without daily love and play.


----------



## RoRo (Mar 10, 2008)

LOL you missed the long conversation, Yes, he is planning to take them with him. He's putting a cage in his cab. His cab is climate control, and surprisingly he's a knitter so he can make them plenty of hammocks.


----------



## KayRatz (Apr 5, 2007)

My mom's a trucker, but her company only allows dogs and cats... so when I go with her this summer my rattie can't come along  Meh... best of luck you you!

That gives me an idea though... maybe my mom could pick up the rat I'm look for if I give her an empty cage... hmm...


----------

